

Ask HN: Standing desk hacks? - kolchak

I work in a cubicle farm (in my case, 6'x8', drawers/shelves on one side, formica desk surface wrapped around 2 sides, pre-drilled hole in the desk for workstation cables.) The company will make some inexpensive accommodations regarding ergonomic chairs, and keyboard trays, but I'm interested in working while standing.<p>I've jury-rigged a set-up, but I'd like to hear of any good hacks or commercial equipment that integrates with/attaches to an existing cube desk to enable comfortable, healthy stand-up work.<p>Thanks!
======
AlexC04
Ergonomic chairs can be quite expensive. I just bought a desk at IKEA for $200
canadian.

<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60111123>

move the shelves down, raise the 'desk' up and voila! a proper nerd-station.
:)

[http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-
snc4/hs906.snc4/71913...](http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-
snc4/hs906.snc4/71913_10150298842515206_677135205_15388875_3829770_n.jpg)

Before that I was using stacks of phone books and stuff. I love working while
standing up.

\-- edit -- I guess that's probably not useful for you ... but lifehacker had
a great series of articles on stand-desking which inspired me :)

<http://lifehacker.com/search/stand%20desk/>

------
mgeraci
I found these plans for building an electric sit/stand desk, but haven't seen
them live so I can't vouch for them. Looks like a fun project (for $15 of
plans and $700 of materials).

<http://woodwaredesigns.com/rsi/raise.html>

